# Small algae question



## waddo (Jan 24, 2013)

I have a tank with ADA soil and CO2 injection. Only two plants: dwarf baby tears (Hemianthus callitrichoides) and Moneywort (Bacopa Monnieri). The tank has been going for a few months now. It's basically ok, but there is a tiny bit of hair algae growing on both plants. I mean tiny. It;s not a problem at the moment.

I am still experimenting with light time and CO2 injection. 

Does any one have any suggestions how to get rid of the algae before it becomes a bigger problem?

Cheers.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Lighting should be in the 6-8 hour range.
Do you have a drop checker so you can tell CO2 level?
Do you add any ferts?
Some algaes can be killed with seachem excell or Metricide.


----------



## waddo (Jan 24, 2013)

Lights are in that range. I have a drop checker but only since yesterday! I am using the ADA step method for fertilisation. So that should be quite safe.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Did you start this same thread on TPT? Sounds familiar.

Anyway, you don't say anything about the light...what type, photoperiod, etc... Hard to say anything without that info.


----------



## waddo (Jan 24, 2013)

Yes I posted this on another board. 

My tank is only 27 litres, however it is 60cm long, just not so deep and high as normal tanks that length. I have the mainland LED Aquatic Plant Lighting System, using 24 1watt LEDs.

Lights are on for six hours.

There is a snap of my tank in the photo gallery I just uploaded called tank, keyword is waddo.

Cheers


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Get shrimp! They love hair algae.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

First I think you tank looks awsemone!What a great picture!
I have only limited understanging of ADA(did some reading),but found many who said it is "light" on some nutrients.Lacking the proper amount of macros or micros could be a cause of algae.
I also didn't see any circulation pump in tank and actually flow alone can help deter algae in some cases.
I dose the EI method and have managed to keep all algae from growing since becoming regular in this.
This is one of the best links on algae and reasons for it's gowth.It doesn't cover every reason IMO,but is very informational;
Algae in the Planted Aquarium-- Guitarfish
Good Luck!
If the plant will tolerate it H2O2 kills most algae with only a few applications.


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

I'll trade your green hair algae for my brown stuff. 

have a blessed day


----------

